# Peptides for penile injury



## Anon1 (Apr 17, 2022)

Are there any peptides for penile tissue injury’s?  I was thinking of injecting bpc157 into area I’m having issues or nearby. I also saw a repair and recovery pills that have bpc157 and tb500. Would that be better?

I have a history of performing penis enlargement exercises. They actually worked but not miraculously. I went too far with them and think I did some damage. Even went to a urologist who did a Doppler and said I have lack of blood flow down there and might’ve injured some penile tissue. He really has no other answers. I feel my erections aren’t 100% and especially towards the glans which doesn’t seem to get 100% hard and full blown.  When flaccid I’m constantly pulling my glans out from my shaft and it’s uncomfortable like there’s no blood flow in glans even though flaccid. Any help out there?


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Apr 17, 2022)

LOL
ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Anon1 (Apr 17, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> LOL
> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


What a moron


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 17, 2022)

Anon1 said:


> Are there any peptides for penile tissue injury’s?  I was thinking of injecting bpc157 into area I’m having issues or nearby. I also saw a repair and recovery pills that have bpc157 and tb500. Would that be better?
> 
> I have a history of performing penis enlargement exercises. They actually worked but not miraculously. I went too far with them and think I did some damage. Even went to a urologist who did a Doppler and said I have lack of blood flow down there and might’ve injured some penile tissue. He really has no other answers. I feel my erections aren’t 100% and especially towards the glans which doesn’t seem to get 100% hard and full blown.  When flaccid I’m constantly pulling my glans out from my shaft and it’s uncomfortable like there’s no blood flow in glans even though flaccid. Any help out there?


Ouch. 

This seems to be a teaching moment. Quit fucking with your dick. You broke it yourself and now you want to try and fix it yourself? Go see another doctor and if he’s not concerned too, then just leave the poor little thing alone for a few weeks. 

Geez. So obsessed with making your dick bigger and now you done broke it. There’s some irony.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 17, 2022)

Anon1 said:


> What a moron


Who’s the one with the small broken dick?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 17, 2022)

He hurt his penis...hahhaha


----------



## Anon1 (Apr 17, 2022)

i hear ya. Not completely broke just feels like not 100%. Went to shit load of drs who shrugged it off and said you’re fine. One did a Doppler and said my blood flow is amazing. Went to another dr who did a Doppler right after and he said your blood flow is a little less than it should be. So it’s frustrating not knowing what to believe. But for the record I definitely stopped all exercises. Was going for that 8 inch mark and shoudve been happy with just shy of it 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Anon1 (Apr 17, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Who’s the one with the small broken dick?


Who said small?  So weird   I bet I’d still fuck your wife better than you. Trust me


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 17, 2022)

Anon1 said:


> Who said small?  So weird   I bet I’d still fuck your wife better than you. Trust me


I doubt that. Yo dick is broke! Hahahaha


I was being helpful until you went insulting. Good luck here fuck up. I doubt ANYONE is going to be helpful to you again. You turned yourself into a meme.


----------



## Anon1 (Apr 17, 2022)

only Proving you’re a moron. Trust me I still
Fuck like a champ only trying to get back the little bit I feel is missing. But you are so childish it’s pathetic. Guess this is like grade school playground and you’re very insecure about yourself and your size cause you keep mentioning small. If almost 8 inches long and over 6 inches girth is small then I don’t know what to say to you


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 17, 2022)

Anon1 said:


> only Proving you’re a moron. Trust me I still
> Fuck like a champ only trying to get back the little bit I feel is missing. But you are so childish it’s pathetic. Guess this is like grade school playground and you’re very insecure about yourself and your size cause you keep mentioning small. If almost 8 inches long and over 6 inches girth is small then I don’t know what to say to you


Ha. You’re rather obsessed with your dick.

And yes, I’m very childish and very pathetic. This one time I posted to an Internet forum that I broke my little dick and asked the other men there if I should inject BPC into it to help it heal properly. I mean 🤷‍♂️ imagine the remarks I got. I grew up a lot that day so im not nearly as childish anymore.

Oh wait… that’s you.

You want advice? Fine. Go ahead and inject that BPC right through your 6 inch fat cock. Use a ball-peen hammer to get the syringe in good and deep. Based on the name, that’s what those things were apparently made for. 🤣


----------



## Anon1 (Apr 17, 2022)

You are right. I am obsessed with my dick. I take it very serious. It’s why when I’m done with a women the bed looks like a water bed exploded. I bet you don’t even get them to finish. I asked a question and you turned it into a circus cause you’re a clown. Now you’re sounding desperate to have last word and I touched a nerve by calling out your insecurities of yourself and your size. Keep going and I’ll just send pics to shut you the fuck up. Now go ahead and make up I have a small broken dick. Not the case. Think I’m missing something and could be mental.  Give your wife my number


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 17, 2022)

Last word. I win.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 17, 2022)

Anon1 said:


> You are right. I am obsessed with my dick. I take it very serious. It’s why when I’m done with a women the bed looks like a water bed exploded. I bet you don’t even get them to finish. I asked a question and you turned it into a circus cause you’re a clown. Now you’re sounding desperate to have last word and I touched a nerve by calling out your insecurities of yourself and your size. Keep going and I’ll just send pics to shut you the fuck up. Now go ahead and make up I have a small broken dick. Not the case. Think I’m missing something and could be mental.  Give your wife my number


I don't believe you, post pics 😂


----------



## Anon1 (Apr 17, 2022)

Very unsatisfied like your wife


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Apr 17, 2022)

Hey looks its the guy with the broken dick!!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 17, 2022)

Anon1 said:


> Very unsatisfied like your wife


From your posts, there’s more wrong with you than your broke LITTLE dick.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 17, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Hey looks its the guy with the broken dick!!


Broken LITTLE dick. You left out the most important part.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Apr 17, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Broken LITTLE dick. You left out the most important part.


Doesn't matter if its a python or little if it doesn't work


----------



## Send0 (Apr 17, 2022)

Anyway, serious response.

No one here has injected their dick with BPC or TB500. I don't think it would even do anything for that kind of tissue.

You've likely created a venous leak, and neither of those peptides would do anything to fix that.

Stop putting your dick in a pump, and see if time will allow it to heal properly.


----------



## Anon1 (Apr 17, 2022)

Who said it doesn’t work?  Look how bad this guys body looks and he’s taking pics in the mirror like he looks good! 😂😂😂😂🤦🏼‍♂️🤦🏼‍♂️


----------



## Anon1 (Apr 17, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Anyway, serious response.
> 
> No one here has injected their dick with BPC or TB500. I don't think it would even do anything for that kind of tissue.
> 
> You've likely created a venous leak, and neither of those peptides would do anything to fix that.


Thank you for being serious. Dr said he didn’t see venous leak in Doppler. He’s only one who said the blood flow seemed a little
Off. Don’t know what to believe anymore and think it’s mental.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Apr 17, 2022)

Anon1 said:


> Who said it doesn’t work?  Look how bad this guys body looks and he’s taking pics in the mirror like he looks good! 😂😂😂😂🤦🏼‍♂️🤦🏼‍♂️


At least my cock works lol


----------



## Anon1 (Apr 17, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> At least my cock works lol


Like a child. Nobody said it doesn’t work. You’re pathetic. I said I THINK. I did damage cause I FEEL it’s not 100%. Holy shit what children


----------



## Send0 (Apr 17, 2022)

Anon1 said:


> Thank you for being serious. Dr said he didn’t see venous leak in Doppler. He’s only one who said the blood flow seemed a little
> Off. Don’t know what to believe anymore and think it’s mental.


Maybe mental... Either way take a good amount of time off from whatever penile exercises you are doing. 

Unfortunately that area of the body is sensitive to injury. There also aren't many remedies that can be done at home besides rest, to my knowledge.


----------



## Anon1 (Apr 17, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Maybe mental... Either way take a good amount of time off from whatever penile exercises you are doing.
> 
> Unfortunately that area of the body is sensitive to injury. There also aren't many remedies that can be done at home besides rest, to my knowledge.


Thanks. I definitely stopped in fear of doing any real damage


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Anon1 (Apr 17, 2022)

Anon1 said:


> Thanks. I definitely stopped in fear of doing any real damage


Also for the record. The only dr who told me he does see something wrong also said I’m a perfect candidate for shockwave therapy which is once a week for 10 minutes each and $3000 cash 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Send0 (Apr 17, 2022)

Anon1 said:


> Also for the record. The only dr who told me he does see something wrong also said I’m a perfect candidate for shockwave therapy which is once a week for 10 minutes each and $3000 cash 🤔🤔🤔


How many sessions?

I had to look up shockwave therapy. Supposedly the average cost per session is about $400-500.

If your dick is still working, then I'd probably just rest before dumping money into something that may not do anything for you.


----------



## Anon1 (Apr 17, 2022)

Send0 said:


> How many sessions?
> 
> I had to look up shockwave therapy. Supposedly the average cost per session is about $400-500.
> 
> If your dick is still working, then I'd probably just rest before dumping money into something that may not do anything for you.


6 sessions. Sounds funny he’s the only one who said something is slightly off he doesn’t know the cause but try this for $3000.


----------



## Anon1 (Apr 17, 2022)

Anon1 said:


> 6 sessions. Sounds funny he’s the only one who said something is slightly off he doesn’t know the cause but try this for $3000.


Brought this whole thing to 1 girls attention and she laughed at me and said there’s absolutely nothing wrong with you. So I don’t know. I’m known to have mental issues lol


----------



## hard_gains (Apr 17, 2022)

Anon1 said:


> Thanks. I definitely stopped in fear of doing any real damage


I remember that time as a young lad when I thought a bigger dick is all that mattered. But quickly realized fat girls are the only ones who benefit from it. Allot of meat to work around. It's cool if your a chubby chaser booty is still booty. Most of the woman I slept with over the years were on the petite side so if my dick was any bigger I'd be fucking myself. You kinda remind me of those guys that always looks for a reason to pull their dick out at a party or send them to random chicks. You might be the exception tho. A real gentlemen that is privately is obsessed with his own dick. 😆 She probably laughed because it's fucking hallarious.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 17, 2022)

Anon1 said:


> 6 sessions. Sounds funny he’s the only one who said something is slightly off he doesn’t know the cause but try this for $3000.





Anon1 said:


> Brought this whole thing to 1 girls attention and she laughed at me and said there’s absolutely nothing wrong with you. So I don’t know. I’m known to have mental issues lol


I agree, sounds weird that the doctor would offer this, but also say he doesn't know what's wrong. How can you be a perfect candidate if he doesn't see anything wrong?

Sounds like a cash grab to me. Just rest, and go off your girls feedback.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 17, 2022)

Proper Prophylactic Procedures Prevent Premature Penile Peptide Procurement.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 17, 2022)

Dude I’m all about trying to self diagnose and be proactive on fixing the issue myself. Certain things should be only done and looked at by a professional and your dick should be on that list. Just read the rest of your post sorry sounds like you have seen a couple . Well I still wouldn’t  be sticking needles in it and injecting anything.


----------



## aj0538 (Apr 17, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I agree, sounds weird that the doctor would offer this, but also say he doesn't know what's wrong. How can you be a perfect candidate if he doesn't see anything wrong?
> 
> Sounds like a cash grab to me. Just rest, and go off your girls feedback.


I had to look at what that procedure was and I've got to say it looks like a money grab to me.  They shoot sound waves into your Johnson?  "a small wand-like device uses targeted sound waves to stimulate penile tissue and encourage blood flow".  And 3K? I'm a bit skeptical.


----------



## Bridgestone (Apr 17, 2022)

Fuck it.  Wave the Harry Potter wand across your dinkee for 3k.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Apr 17, 2022)

My penis exploded.

Now there is all this white goo.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 18, 2022)

Bridgestone said:


> Fuck it.  Wave the Harry Potter wand across your dinkee for 3k.


I think they “insert it”. The wand needs to get as close to the problem as possible. For $3,000 they use a little extra Lube.


----------



## Yano (Apr 18, 2022)

Best thing about all this is getting bitches to sign your cast


----------



## aj0538 (Apr 18, 2022)

Bridgestone said:


> Fuck it.  Wave the Harry Potter wand across your dinkee for 3k.


“Phalus repairus”


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 18, 2022)

This is pathetic 😒


----------



## Pooh6369 (Apr 18, 2022)

@GymRat79  is that you??


----------



## GymRat79 (Apr 18, 2022)

Pooh6369 said:


> @GymRat79  is that you??


Not at all. First time reading this thread.

PS to the little dick man I dedicate this song to you….


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 18, 2022)

Anon1 said:


> You are right. I am obsessed with my dick. I take it very serious. It’s why when I’m done with a women the bed looks like a water bed exploded. I bet you don’t even get them to finish. I asked a question and you turned it into a circus cause you’re a clown. Now you’re sounding desperate to have last word and I touched a nerve by calling out your insecurities of yourself and your size. Keep going and I’ll just send pics to shut you the fuck up. Now go ahead and make up I have a small broken dick. Not the case. Think I’m missing something and could be mental.  Give your wife my number


People who talk like you generally can't fuck their way out of a wet paper bag.


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 18, 2022)

I didn’t read all the posts, but my main takeaway is that @Anon1 has a tiny dick.


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 18, 2022)

Let the little guy heal up. I have found that size doesn't matter when you have a good tongue game! Not that I have that issue, I am rocking a full 3 7/16" rocket but the added tongue game doesn't hurt!


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Warmachine19 (Apr 19, 2022)

Anon1 said:


> Are there any peptides for penile tissue injury’s?  I was thinking of injecting bpc157 into area I’m having issues or nearby. I also saw a repair and recovery pills that have bpc157 and tb500. Would that be better?
> 
> I have a history of performing penis enlargement exercises. They actually worked but not miraculously. I went too far with them and think I did some damage. Even went to a urologist who did a Doppler and said I have lack of blood flow down there and might’ve injured some penile tissue. He really has no other answers. I feel my erections aren’t 100% and especially towards the glans which doesn’t seem to get 100% hard and full blown.  When flaccid I’m constantly pulling my glans out from my shaft and it’s uncomfortable like there’s no blood flow in glans even though flaccid. Any help out there?


so they worked and then went too far?

this mans a modern day Icarus


on topic
first off quit fucking with your dick if its flaccid by definition means theres less bloodflow thats the point and why its flaccid basic anatomy 
if theres a blood flow problem when tryna get hard  you can always try viagra or if you want a daily cialis regimen. as well as massaging it to increase bloodflow
if the head of the penis is COLDER than the rest of your body you may have done actual damage


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 1, 2022)

Anon1 said:


> Are there any peptides for penile tissue injury’s?  I was thinking of injecting bpc157 into area I’m having issues or nearby. I also saw a repair and recovery pills that have bpc157 and tb500. Would that be better?
> 
> I have a history of performing penis enlargement exercises. They actually worked but not miraculously. I went too far with them and think I did some damage. Even went to a urologist who did a Doppler and said I have lack of blood flow down there and might’ve injured some penile tissue. He really has no other answers. I feel my erections aren’t 100% and especially towards the glans which doesn’t seem to get 100% hard and full blown.  When flaccid I’m constantly pulling my glans out from my shaft and it’s uncomfortable like there’s no blood flow in glans even though flaccid. Any help out there?


Whatever happened to this fuck stick?


----------

